# Ipod Touch [5th Gen], Appstore Not Working



## Me_Need_Help (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Guys,
This is my case:
A few months back I updated my Ipod to IOS 7. Then when I tried to access the Appstore of Itunes apps it just wont work. An error shows up saying "Cannot Connect to Appstore". I've read numerous amounts of articles and threads on this but none gave a solution.

Anyway, I hope you can help solve this problem and thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this might be a possibility https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5321569


----------

